# Good Tobacco Flavor - Stopping stinkies



## SmokeyJoe (29/4/22)

Hi All

So with this entire Vape Pulse Body cracking issue, I unfortunately fell back to stinkies again.
My setup is back in action after receiving a replacement body, but im still struggling. Not due to Nic, but the craving for a tobacco flavor. Hence this post. 

What commercial liquids are there that provides a satisfying tobacco flavor? Preferably not premium priced. 
I smoke Marlboro Blue Beyond, so basically tobacco with a touch of mint

Any help/advise would be appreciated

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (29/4/22)

SmokeyJoe said:


> Hi All
> 
> So with this entire Vape Pulse Body cracking issue, I unfortunately fell back to stinkies again.
> My setup is back in action after receiving a replacement body, but im still struggling. Not due to Nic, but the craving for a tobacco flavor. Hence this post.
> ...



Have a look at All Day Vape NET's.... So far the Fruit Flake and the Perique has tickled my fancy and I quite enjoy them. Gave Mrs Chuck Norris Lungs a taste of the Fruit Flake and her instant reactions was: "it tastes like smoking!"

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 2


----------



## SmokeyJoe (29/4/22)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Have a look at All Day Vape NET's.... So far the Fruit Flake and the Perique has tickled my fancy and I quite enjoy them. Gave Mrs Chuck Norris Lungs a taste of the Fruit Flake and her instant reactions was: "it tastes like smoking!"


Thanks bud! Ive been using ADV for years. Ill definitely give it a try!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (29/4/22)

Sorry to hear @SmokeyJoe 

Try the Pied Piper juices @GSM500 

And Havana Nightz from Joose-E-Liqz @Naeemhoosen

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------

